# Brute 650 SRA vs. 650 IRS



## Babybrute86 (Nov 16, 2010)

From everyone's experience what was the PRO AND CONS of the 650 SRA vs. the 650i?


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

In my opinion not much because once you put big tires on anything it will ride rough


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

there aren't many aftermarket "goodies" for the SRA... almost EVERY aftermarket goody that fits a 750i will fit the 650i... the frame, suspension, plastics, electronics, carbs, diffs, axles... all work with the 650i... the SRA has different carbs, frame, suspension, wheel bolt patterns... if you don't plan to do a lot of mods to it, besides things like exhaust, snorkels, 2" lift... and you ride a lot of trails and stuff, the SRA is a good bike... but if you wanna go all out, get more ground clearance, etc... 650i FTW!!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

there's pros and cons vs all sra vs irs bikes



General Examples comparing SRA to IRS..

power slides
easier on a sra bike than a irs.
less roll and flex on sra

Ground clearance
the only way to increase ground clearance on a sra bike is by increasing the tire size.
sra bikes will high center on deep ruts.

Stability
i think most agree an SRA bike is more stable off camber than a IRS machine.

Maintainability
there's more moving parts in a IRS bike suspension than on a SRA bike. statistically more parts to replace and go bad.

those are some of the points i can think of.


----------



## Babybrute86 (Nov 16, 2010)

I bought my SRA from my brother and have never been a big fan of he SRA because the thought of it getting high centered. I'm ready to take it out and see what it is made of though!


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

SRA's are Prairie 650/700's with brute plastics. I'd rather have the i models cause better ground clearance and part availability. SRA's are still awesome atvs. Just comes down to personal prefrence.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Last week I flat out embarrassed a kitty mud pro with IRS way more clearance and 29.5 tires through the same trashy muck.. I run 26's . You need to hit the rut just right to get hung up. SRA is a light fast bike and I think you will be suprised with the results of your test run. You will also be saving the replacement cost of CV boots etc. IMO. one of the best buys out there. my reason is in my signature,and avatar..


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

i have an sra, and my buddy has a 650i. same tires in the same size, no lifts. and we go through the same holes and on the same trails. generally speaking, if there is a hole sticky enough to stuck mine, he gets stuck too. mine does longer straighter wheelies tho  and his doesnt like donuts too much. both are wicked bikes though, and we have no coplaints.


----------



## trailmaker (Jun 29, 2010)

I noticed that between the stock irs and sra they seem to do pretty well in the shallow mud but when you go above 55mph on rougher terrain the irs deffinitly handles much better. The sra gets a little squirlly and rocks and shifts left to right a lot. just what i noticed....

But both good bikes...


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

IRS would also be a better pic for trails with heavy woops. but goes by your ride area and style.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

My buddy has a sra 08 and i got an 06 i he wanted the sra i told him to get the i but thats what he wanted but now he wishes he got the i rides alot smoother he said from rideing mine. We ride alot of rocky trails and mud.Dont get me wrong though he still loves his bike.


----------



## uppidycon (Jan 7, 2010)

i currently have a 2009 SRA 650 and a 2009 IRS 750.. i wish i had went IRS the first time.. now i'm trying to sell the SRA.. it's not that i don't like the SRA, it's that i wanted to do a few mods to it and it's not that easy.. the 650 is an awesome bike.. i haven't gotten to take my 750 out ridin' yet, but i know i'll enjoy it..


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I've had two 650 SRA brutes so far and the 750 I ride now is the first IRS atv that I have ever owned. The SRA's were alot of fun, and they were more stable than the IRS in off camber riding...BUT I still like the IRS better. The ride is better, and you dont have to worry about the crappy single rear shock going bad on you that kawi put on the SRAs, and that sucker is expensive too! I had that shock go bad on both of my SRA brutes. Also, like said above...the parts market is better for the IRS brutes when it comes to aftermarket stuff. Plus I like the looks of the IRS plastics/headlights better... Not to mention if you want to put on HIDs.... more difficult on the SRA in my opinion.


----------



## Babybrute86 (Nov 16, 2010)

I have 30 inch Zillas on my SRA now and when I put it beside my friends 750 brute I have a little more ground clearance. Plus I enjoy the powerslides! HA HA


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Babybrute86 said:


> I have 30 inch Zillas on my SRA now and when I put it beside my friends 750 brute I have a little more ground clearance. Plus I enjoy the powerslides! HA HA


 But your rear axle is still alot lower then an irs rear end mines at 16.5" and even with a lift still cant get a sra any higher.Just my two cents tho:greddy2:


----------



## Babybrute86 (Nov 16, 2010)

true but i think i can take him!


----------



## camo650 (Jan 9, 2009)

filthyredneck said:


> ... Not to mention if you want to put on HIDs.... more difficult on the SRA in my opinion.


It's actually pretty easy to do. You just need to get Teryx head light housings. After that you can use any h4 hid kit you want. All plug and play at that point. No modifing anything to get the housing to fit, they are exactly the same, they just use an h4 bulb. If you ask me the 650i and 750i's are more difficult because of having to guess how deep to put the bulb in the drilled out base to get the right beam. The new plug and play kits are expensive.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I love my SRA, I have two buddies with IRS's,.. I just like mine better.

I agree, aftermarket parts are more abundant, but fuel pumps are cheaper

My only dislike is like mentioned above, that Crappy rear shock. We ride rough, and my shock takes a toll.


----------



## Babybrute86 (Nov 16, 2010)

yea i took mine out for the first time sunday and ran it beside my buddies 09 750i. I was very impressed with it and never got high centered once like I was expecting too. Very pleased with the SRA! OH and the powerslides were awesome too!


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

I love my sra but I dont do much mud ride'n. For the fast trail ride'n and slide'n you just cant beat it......realy hammers now with the FST 665 kit in it.


----------



## rene800x (Dec 4, 2010)

The Irs is the bestt


----------



## 05brute665 (Aug 13, 2020)

BleednGreen68 said:


> SRA's are Prairie 650/700's with brute plastics. I'd rather have the i models cause better ground clearance and part availability. SRA's are still awesome atvs. Just comes down to personal prefrence.


W


BleednGreen68 said:


> SRA's are Prairie 650/700's with brute plastics. I'd rather have the i models cause better ground clearance and part availability. SRA's are still awesome atvs. Just comes down to personal prefrence.


So what your saying is when I'm trying to find stuff like wheel bearings , tie rods, cv axles, rear axle seals , front diff driveshaft seal , , I need to be looking for parts for a prairie 650/750 for my brute force 650 sra


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

05brute665 said:


> W
> 
> So what your saying is when I'm trying to find stuff like wheel bearings , tie rods, cv axles, rear axle seals , front diff driveshaft seal , , I need to be looking for parts for a prairie 650/750 for my brute force 650 sra


Just look for parts for your specific machine. Go to any parts house like cheapcycleparts.com.


----------



## 05brute665 (Aug 13, 2020)

NMKawierider said:


> Just look for parts for your specific machine. Go to any parts house like cheapcycleparts.com.


Apparently you didnt read my posts , I cant find none listed as sra brute ,unless it's just the regular 05 brute force 650..mine carbed and straight axle


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

05brute665 said:


> Apparently you didnt read my posts , I cant find none listed as sra brute ,unless it's just the regular 05 brute force 650..mine carbed and straight axle


Apparently..you may not know that- If it's not listed as a "4x4i", it's an SRA . And BTW, there were no IRS 650s in 2005. They started in 2006 so all 2005 650s were SRAs.


----------



## 05brute665 (Aug 13, 2020)

NMKawierider said:


> Apparently..you may not know that- If it's not listed as a "4x4i", it's an SRA . And BTW, there were no IRS 650s in 2005. They started in 2006 so all 2005 650s were SRAs.


You don't have to get a attitude, I was just saying that when you said look for that specific machine , that's what I wanted to know what is that specific machine labeled as so i can look it up , other stuff that i have bought said sra brute 650, but for these seals from revscycle, eastlakeaxle for cv axles , empire for exhaust it dont label it as sra that's why I was trying to find out if I needed to order parts for a prairie instead of a brute because of how much they are alike being the straight axle, or if when you see the fitment of the machine being 05-12 650/750 brute force and i models


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

he didnt get an attitude bud, and you kinda started it with the "apparently you didn't read" lol....

But he's right, there were no IRS 650's for the first year, so anything for an 05 650 should be for the SRA. Aside from anything in the rear end, there shouldn't be a difference. The front ends were the same.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> he didnt get an attitude bud, and you kinda started it with the "apparently you didn't read" lol....
> 
> But he's right, there were no IRS 650's for the first year, so anything for an 05 650 should be for the SRA. Aside from anything in the rear end, there shouldn't be a difference. The front ends were the same.


Right...and I think I'll go out on a limb and say that as I understand it, at least for the 2005 BF 650, I believe that it is a replasticed 700 Prairie with a 650 engine so all the frame and other parts for the 2003+ 700 Prairies may well fit. Of course anyone could take a few minutes and look up parts numbers to confirm.


----------



## 05brute665 (Aug 13, 2020)

Polaris425 said:


> he didnt get an attitude bud, and you kinda started it with the "apparently you didn't read" lol....
> 
> But he's right, there were no IRS 650's for the first year, so anything for an 05 650 should be for the SRA. Aside from anything in the rear end, there shouldn't be a difference. The front ends were





Polaris425 said:


> he didnt get an attitude bud, and you kinda started it with the "apparently you didn't read" lol....
> 
> But he's right, there were no IRS 650's for the first year, so anything for an 05 650 should be for the SRA. Aside from anything in the rear end, there shouldn't be a difference. The front ends were the same.


But he didnt read my posts , he said look parts for your specific machine...that was my posts like help me understand what my specific machine would be , some places label it sra brute , some people have said look for prairie stuff, I was just trying to figure out because when your messing with some ebay parts , and then other parts sites ...they dont label it as the same thing which was my whole goal to find out ....because I thought the fuel injected was the i model...and that the sra is basically a prairie with different plastics...so i didnt know if I should be looking for brute parts or prairie parts.....but I got it figured out now


----------



## 05brute665 (Aug 13, 2020)

NMKawierider said:


> Right...and I think I'll go out on a limb and say that as I understand it, at least for the 2005 BF 650, I believe that it is a replasticed 700 Prairie with a 650 engine so all the frame and other parts for the 2003+ 700 Prairies may well fit. Of course anyone could take a few minutes and look up parts numbers to confirm.


When I said you apparently did read it I was talking about the fact you told me to look for my specific atv , which is what I was asking what is my specific atv 
Would be it be considered a prairie or a brute force 
People are out here saying look for parts for a prairie its the same , some are saying all of them are the same , and then you've got people saying you cant find nothing for them ......
It's the 2005 650 sra brute ..and some places label it that and others dont ..that was my question 

I've got it figured it out now thought i stood for fuel injected ....but I got it


----------

